# è il solo che registra  (registri?)



## Tristano

Nella seguente frase, mi sarei sentito costretto ad usare il congiuntivo (registri) dopo l'espressione "il solo che"  come anche dopo "l'unico che.... per esempio, l'unico che ci sia"  eppure l'Accademia della Crusca adopera l'indicativo:

"Il Vocabolario della lingua Italiana di Nicola Zingarelli (ed. 2004) è il solo che registra stamani mattina glossandolo come “popolare toscano”

E' facoltativo l'uso del congiuntivo in questo caso, oppure bisogna usare l'indicativo?


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso che si possa usare anche il congiuntivo ma mi sembra preferibile l'indicativo perchè si tratta di un'asserzione che non ammette dubbi o incertezze.

Se la frase fosse stata "sembra essere il solo che registri..." sarebbe stato preferibile il congiuntivo.


----------



## Tristano

Pero' quando dico "Maria, sei l'unica che sia venuta alla festa" anche questa e' un'asserzione che non ammette dubbi...


----------



## infinite sadness

Infatti neanche quel congiuntivo mi piace tanto. E' molto meglio "sei l'unica che sei venuta" o, ancora meglio, "sei l'unica ad essere venuta".


----------



## niklavjus

Tristano said:


> Pero' quando dico "Maria, sei l'unica che sia venuta alla festa" anche questa e' un'asserzione che non ammette dubbi...


Ho trovato una *discussione* che potrebbe esserti utile. 
Se usi la funzione ricerca troverai una gran quantità di materiale sull'argomento.


----------



## Necsus

infinite sadness said:


> "sei l'unica che sei venuta"


Ehh?!


----------



## infinite sadness

Dici che è sbagliato?


----------



## Necsus

Be', tu non diresti "sei l'unica che è venuta"?


----------



## infinite sadness

In realtà no. Io direi "sei l'unica che sei venuta alla festa". Però, sinceramente non so se è giusto o sbagliato. In un contesto confidenziale mi viene di dire in quel modo.


----------



## Cnaeius

infinite sadness said:


> Penso che si possa usare anche il congiuntivo ma mi sembra preferibile l'indicativo perchè si tratta di un'asserzione che non ammette dubbi o incertezze.



Concordo, il congiuntivo in quella frase suona parecchio pedante, oltre che usato a sproposito
ciao


----------



## Necsus

infinite sadness said:


> In realtà no. Io direi "sei l'unica che sei venuta alla festa". Però, sinceramente non so se è giusto o sbagliato. In un contesto confidenziale mi viene di dire in quel modo.


Be', in questa costruzione l'aggettivo _unico_ dovrebbe essere sostantivato e indicare un individuo (o un oggetto) considerato il solo con certe caratteristiche in rapporto a una determinata situazione, ed è quindi questo sostantivo il soggetto del verbo della dipendente, non il _tu_ che regge il _sei_ iniziale. Se utilizzassi _unica_ come aggettivo non sostantivato e gli associassi un sostantivo, per esempio _amica_, diresti sempre "sei l'unica amica che *sei* venuta"? Io no...


----------



## Tristano

"Sei l'unica che sei venuta" mi sembra strano, ma non sono di madrelingua... almeno "Sei l'unica che e' venuta" ha una base grammaticale logica e sostenibile... "sei l'unica (persona) che e' venuta"  pero' avei usato il congiuntivo 

Tristano



Necsus said:


> Be', in questa costruzione l'aggettivo _unico_ dovrebbe essere sostantivato e indicare un individuo (o un oggetto) considerato il solo con certe caratteristiche in rapporto a una determinata situazione, ed è quindi questo sostantivo il soggetto del verbo della dipendente, non il _tu_ che regge il _sei_ iniziale. Se utilizzassi _unica_ come aggettivo non sostantivato e gli associassi un sostantivo, per esempio _amica_, diresti sempre "sei l'unica amica che *sei* venuta"? Io no...


----------



## vega3131

*Sei l'unica che abbia avuto il coraggio di venire*
o
*Sei l'unica che avuto il coraggio di venire*
o
*Sei l'unica che hai avuto il coraggio di venire*
Le accettiamo tutte e tre?


----------



## underhouse

vega3131 said:


> *Sei l'unica che abbia avuto il coraggio di venire*
> o
> *Sei l'unica che avuto il coraggio di venire*
> o
> *Sei l'unica che hai avuto il coraggio di venire*
> Le accettiamo tutte e tre?


 
Io direi:

_Sei l'unica ad aver avuto il coraggio di venire._


----------



## raffavita

"Sei l'unica che sei venuta" proprio non mi suona per niente per niente.

Sei l'unica che è venuta.
Sei l'unica a essere venuta.

Eviterei il congiuntivo qui.

Mentre lo metterei nella frase da sui era partito tutto:

E' l'unico che registri."

Qui l'indicativo non mi convince, onestamente.

Oppure tagli la testa al toro e dici "è l'unico a registrare.."


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, dal punto di vista grammaticale avete ragione. Però non so perchè a me viene naturale dire "sei l'unica che sei venuta". Forse mi viene dal dialetto.

---------------------

Scusate se ragiono ancora su quest'argomento ma... più ci penso più mi chiedo dove sia l'errore nella mia frase.
D'accordo sul fatto che "l'unica" è sostantivato. Tuttavia non mi sembra che ci sia una regola che imponga (o impone  ) di riferire i pronomi "che, il quale, la quale..." al soggetto immediatamente precedente al pronome: a volte si può riferire anche a un soggetto più distante, a patto che non sia troppo lontano. Giusto?


----------



## Tristano

Be', direi di no, ma non sono di madrelingua... no, perche' quando si dice "sei l'unica" vuole dire "sei l'unica (persona)" -- cioe' terza persona singolare. 

Tristano



infinite sadness said:


> Scusate se ragiono ancora su quest'argomento ma... più ci penso più mi chiedo dove sia l'errore nella mia frase.
> D'accordo sul fatto che "l'unica" è sostantivato. Tuttavia non mi sembra che ci sia una regola che imponga (o impone  ) di riferire i pronomi "che, il quale, la quale..." al soggetto immediatamente precedente al pronome: a volte si può riferire anche a un soggetto più distante, a patto che non sia troppo lontano. Giusto?


----------



## infinite sadness

Questo l'ho capito.
Però voi partite dal presupposto che il "che" **** vada necessariamente relazionato con la parola fisicamente più vicina. Secondo me questa non è una regola inderogabile. Nel senso che deve essere vicina ma non necessariamente la più vicina.


----------

